# Ausgangskreis Not-Halt Relais



## Peter_AUT (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe zwei Ausgangsschaltungen eines Sicherheitsrelais gezeichnet.
Angenommen die Eingangskreise entsprechen PL e, was würde die
Gesamtbetrachtung bei Schaltung A bzw. Schaltung B ergeben?

Laut einem Manual von Pilz wäre die Schaltung A 


> Abhängig vom Anwendungsgebiet und den
> dort geltenden Vorschriften gilt das Anschlussbeispiel
> nach EN 954-1 bis Kategorie 4.



Grund meiner Frage:
Ich muss bei einer Anlage mehrere Teile getrennt sicher abschalten.
Ich habe vor, eine Pluto S20 zu verwenden. Wenn ich für jedes 
Not-Halt Schützpaar jedoch auch zwei Sicherheitskontakte der
SPS verwenden würde, müsste ich eine größere nehmen.

Performance Level der Anlage soll c sein - ich glaube, das wird in beiden Fällen erreicht - oder? 

Schöne Grüße 
Peter


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich denke schon. Die Schütze und die Pluto sind ja gewiss im gleichen
Schaltschrank.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (27 Januar 2012)

Rückführung der Schütze nicht vergessen!
Ansonsten mach ich das auch so.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Peter_AUT (27 Januar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten!
Das mit der Rückführung ist klar - habe ich vergessen zu erwähnen.
Was hat der Unterschied der Schaltungen jetzt aber für Konsequenzen für die Bewertung des PL?
Ansich liegt es wohl an der fehlenden Querschlusssicherheit - oder? 
Ich finde da in den Handbüchern leider nix.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Tommi (27 Januar 2012)

@Dieter: au ja, Rückführkreis vergessen...


ansonsten, in Kat. 4 müssen ALLE Fehler erkannt werden, auch die Querschlüsse.

Beispiel: ewig lange Schleppkettenleitung am Containerkran im Hamburger Hafen,
wenn da die Adern scheuern... PL nix...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
also Du schreibst PLr=c  also warum dann PLe?
Zufällig kenne ich die Pluto S20 relativ gut, also da hat ein Ausgangskontakt PLe .
Also mit dem Ausgangskontakt auf einen Schütz welcher dann in Kat. 1 ausgeführt sein muss also Bewährte Ausführung siehe hierzu EN ISO 13849-2 Anhang D, hier steht dann überdimensioniert Nenstrom doppelt so hoch wie Motorstorm, dann gilt das Teil als Bewährt sind ordentliche Auswahl nach Datenblatt. Dann noch über den B10d den MTTFd errechnen der muss hoch sein. Funkenlöschung nicht vergessen, schreibt der Schützhersteller in seinem Datenblatt meist vor.
Also warum in aller Welt PLe wenn PLc gefordert?


----------



## Peter_AUT (27 Januar 2012)

Hallo Safety!
Seit bei der Firma wo die Geschichte eingebaut wird mal  ein Sicherheitsschütz in einkanaliger Ausführung versagt hat, muss  jeder 
Not-Halt über zwei Schütze geführt werden. Sprich: die wollen das halt so.

Nur Prinzipiell: wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, erfüllt Variante A und Variante B PLe. 
 Kann man sagen, dass Variante B dann zu bevorzugen ist, wenn z.B. lange Leitungen zu den Schützen vorhanden sind,
 und somit die Gefahr eines Querschlusses besteht bzw. erhöht ist?
Mich hat einfach interessiert ob vom PL her ein Unterschied zwischen den Varianten ist. 

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2012)

Wenn Querrschluß ein Thema wird, dann wird üblicherweise beim 2 Schütz das Minuspotential über die Sicherheitskontakte geführt.
Ausserhalb des Schaltschranks musst du die Sicherheitssignale sogar in getrennten Kabeln führen. Es sei du kannst hier einen Fehlerausschluß vornehmen (keine bewegten Teile, geschützte Verlegung im Schutzrohr, ...).
Um dem Konstrukteur hier das Leben (etwas) leichter zu machen, verwenden elektronische Sicherheitsrelais und -Steuerungen die getakteten Testsignale. Damit wird ein Querschluß sicher erkannt und du hast es leichter bei den Kabeln und der Verlegeart.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo
ich versuche mal den Unterschied zu erklären und warum beides gehen kann.
Bei Variante A:

Ausgangskontakte sind redundant und laut Hersteller im Gerät überwacht, Angaben PLe Kat. 4
Wenn wir jetzt die Schaltung weiter in PLe Kat4 ausführen wollen was muss getan werden.
Basis Parameter der EN ISO 13849-1, die Kategorie siehe Abschnitt  6.2.7
- ein einzelner Fehler in jedem dieser sicherheitsbezogenen Teile nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion
führt, und
- der einzelne Fehler bei oder vor der nächsten Anforderung der Sicherheitsfunktion erkannt wird, z. B.
unmittelbar, beim Einschalten oder am Ende eines Maschinenzyklus,
aber wenn diese Erkennung nicht möglich ist, dann darf die Anhäufung von unerkannten Fehlern nicht zum Verlust der Sicherheitsfunktion führen.

Da wir bei Varainate A einen Draht zu den Schützen haben könnte ein Fehler, z.B. Querschluss zum versagen der  SF führen also keine Kat.4 und übrigens auch keine Kat. 3

Was kann man jetzt machen? Fehlerausschluss auf diese Leitung siehe Abschnitt 7.3 der 13849-1 die muss man Dokumentieren und Begründen.  
Die EN ISO 13849-2 enthält in den Anhängen A-D Fehler und eben auch Ausschlussmöglichkeiten. 
In diesem Fall stehe da z.B. Abschnitt D 5.2 Tabelle D.4, gleich am Anfang 
Fehlerannahme : Kurzschluss  zwischen zwei beliebigen Leitern, 
Fehlerausschluss :  Kurzschlüsse zwischen Leitern- innerhalb eines Elektrischen Einbauraums
Hierzu gibt es dann aber eine Bemerkung dieser Einbauraum muss nach EN 60204-1 gebaut sein.
So das hier mit dem Fehlerausschluss eine Kat.4 erfüllt werden kann. Wie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben muss ich auch eine Diagnose durchführen bedeutet hier Rückführen der Öffnerkontakte die aber Zwangsgeführt sein müssen.
Bei Variante B haben wir zwei echte Kanäle also brauchen wir keinen Fehlerausschluss, das Versagen einen Kanals wird über die Öffner erkannt, wenn eine Ausreichende Anforderungsrate vorliegt.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> iWie die Kollegen schon geschrieben haben muss ich auch eine Diagnose durchführen bedeutet hier Rückführen der Öffnerkontakte die aber Zwangsgeführt sein müssen.



Und selbst bei den Öffnerkontakten kann man das Spiel noch weitertreiben.
Strenggenommen darfst du die aufschnappbaren Hilfsschalterblöcke bei Verwendung eines normalen Sicherheitsrelais auch nicht verwenden. Schliesslich sind sie abnehmbar und damit ist die Überwachung nicht mehr sichergestellt.
Deshalb gibt es z.B. von Siemens auch Schütze mit nicht lösbaren Hilfsschalterblöcken. Der andere Weg sind Sicherheitsrelais, die auch beide Schaltzustände im Rückführkreis kontrollieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Peter_AUT (30 Januar 2012)

Verstehe! Auf die Idee dass man die Rückmeldekontakte runternimmt bzw. dass diese runtergehen könnten bin 
ich noch nicht gekommen - ist aber natürlich ein logischer Einwand. An sich das selbe Thema wie bie
den angeklipsten Kontakten bei den Not-Halt Tastern, welche sich ja auch lösen könnten.

Schöne Grüße
Peter


----------



## Blockmove (30 Januar 2012)

Peter_AUT schrieb:


> An sich das selbe Thema wie bie
> den angeklipsten Kontakten bei den Not-Halt Tastern, welche sich ja auch lösen könnten.



Auch hier gibt es Kontakte, die nur im aufgeklipsten Zustand funktionieren.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

